# army relationships



## Guzman (24 Dec 2002)

hi everyone.

im about to apply for infantry in about 2 moutn and im juts curious as to how much time i will be spending away from home if any?
ive heard thats its mostly a 9-5 typw thing with the exceptions of training ex‘s and of course deployments.
the reason im asking is because my girlfriend is coming with me to where ever it is i get stationed and would like her to be prepared for whatever time away is involved in the infantry.

thanks for the information and happy holidays.


----------



## Zoomie (25 Dec 2002)

Initially it might be a little tough.  Once accepted in the CF you will be sent to CFRLS St-Jean, Quebec.  As an NCM your course will last 10 weeks.  Upon successful completion of this course you will be sent to your gaining unit‘s battleschool.  (RCR - Meaford, ON, PPCLI - Wainwright, ALTA)  Your girlfriend will not be following you to this location either.  That course lasts around 4 months (never been on it, so not sure).  After that training, you should be posted to your gaining unit and the specific Battalion that you will be going to.  Then, and only then, can your girlfriend come and join you.  Just make sure that the two of you are common-law or something more than just BF-GF.  The CF doesn‘t recognize girlfriends at all.  If you are at least common-law, you might have a better chance of getting housing. 
As for how long you will be gone away from home...  That is anybodies guess.  You‘re pretty much correct about the whole 7am - 4pm week-day.  Field work will be inclusive (ie gone the whole time).  Expect a Bosnia tour within the first year of your career.  These last 6 months...


----------



## Guzman (25 Dec 2002)

thanks for the reply zoomie.

the thing about the cf not reconizing gf‘s is kinda retarted seing as how most of the new recruits are in their late teens to early twenties.
besides that,would i be free to live off base if i choose? along with that,would u happen to know how far a drive ottawa is from cf base petewawa?

as far as the 7-4 work day goes,can u clear up what u meant by "field work inclusive".this is one of my concerns.one of my friends joined the 82nd airborne last year and said he has no time off...they are in the field all the time and never gets to see his girlfriend to the point they might have to end a 4 year relationship b/c of it.

again,thanks for the info and have a great holiday


----------



## onecat (25 Dec 2002)

as for your friend in the 82nd, well the US is perparing for war and the 82nd is a frontline unit so it makes sence that is he busy.

But a girlfriend is just that a girlfriend unless you go common-law. which shouldn‘t be a problem if your gf is going to travel with you.


----------



## Recce41 (25 Dec 2002)

Guzman
 Its about 2 hrs drive, from Petawawa to Ottawa. If you think your going to move into an appartment in Petawawa or Pembroke, you better think again, it costs about 600-1000$/ month. Thats over half you pay. And why should the CF consider GFs. They come and go. You must have lived together for 1 yr before you are commonlaw. And have full documentation that you have. 
 You will not know which unit you are going to until after basic Training and Basic can happen in Gagetown too, right at the Inf, Battle School.
 So be prepared to not see, your chick for about 10 - 20 weeks. You sound like one of the yng soldiers that give their credit cards to them, and go broke. Grow up you are about to be a soldier, if the Army wanted you to have a GF they would have issued one. It goes for wifes too. I‘m married to a serve wife and one of my daughters is in the Military.


----------



## Zoomie (25 Dec 2002)

Pet to Ottawa is around 2 - 2.5  hours, it‘s been a while since I last did that drive.

As to the whole, 7-4 day.  If you are undergoing pre-deployment training for a Roto, I imagine you will be fairly busy during the day and there will also be extended periods in the field ( 1 - 4 weeks) during this training.

As to normal day-to-day availability.  The 7-4 day pretty much is it.  You may go in the field for a couple of days up to a couple of weeks during this time as well.

Can you live off base right away?  Up to your Unit I imagine.  They shouldn‘t really try to stop you, there isn‘t a mandatory live in barracks quota that needs to be filled.  If you and your GF want to rent an apartment in town, go for it.  All I am saying about the whole common-law thing, is that if you want cheaper rent and live on base, you need to be common-law or married in order to get priority on the list.  Having a kid helps too.


----------



## Recce41 (25 Dec 2002)

As for field work you could be gone from a week to 6 months in the field. In the old days we spent up to 40 weeks in the field now its about 30 - 40. Depends on your unit. yes so weekends are off.
 As for the 82, I‘ve trained with them. They are Americans don‘t compare them with us. But it would be about the same.


----------

